# Blocked fallopian tubes



## susan_1981

I have a few questions about this. I don't know I have it but I wouldn't be surprised. So here's my questions:

Do you still ovulate if you have blocked tubes?
Can ivf work if you have blocked tubes?
Are blocked tubes treatable?

Also, I've read that urine infections caused by miscarriage can cause blocked tubes. I had a urine infection that I didn't really know about until I went to the midwife at 10 weeks when they told me so I went on antibiotics the day before my 12 week scan when I found out I'd had a MMC. If the urine infection caused blocked tubes, wouldn't they have been able to pick that up on the scan?



Any other info about it would be great. I'm just worried because most months, I feel pregnant, especially this one just gone but my period always arrives bang on time.


----------



## Crypto1976

Hi hun
I hadont have blocked tubes but have abnormally long ones. I had an ectopic due to this and I am having a lap in jan to remove the other tube so I am being treated as if were both blocked.

An US cannot pick up whether a tube is blocked only a lap & Dye or HSG can confirm the diagnosis.

I know you have had one pregnancy so I would say that its unlikely that you have two blocked tubes.

You do ovulate every month, it just that the egg can make its way down, or in my case the egg got fertilised in the tube but couldnt get out and the baby started growing in my tube until it eventually burst.

After Jan the only way I will get pregnant is by IVF. I am pleased in some respects that the risks of another ectopic will be illiminated however it is still a bit scary.

Urine infections cannot cause tubal damage as far as I know unless the infection went into your pelvis which is unusual.

I would speak to your gp about this but I cant see any indications from what you have said about blocked tubes. Plus even if you were pregnant and it was ectopic it does albeit a little slower than normal show up on a hpt. 

Good luck XX


----------



## bek74

I had a tubal reversal and my right tube is fully blocked, but my left is still open, however my FS said probably open to the dye but not to the egg.
Yes you still ovulate with blocked tubes. An Ultra sound can't detect if your tubes are blocked, only a lap, dye test or HSG can show whether or not they are blocked.

I am currently on my first IVF cycle now and so far things are going well. With IVF you completely bypass the tubes, so it doesn't matter if they are blocked or not.

FX everything turns out fine for you and you conceive soon.


----------



## Blue12

I soon will likely have both tubes removed in which case ivf is my only option.


----------



## Crypto1976

Me too Blue12. How are you feeling about it? XX


----------



## Olivia2

Susan I agree with what the others girls have said.
You still ovulate with Blocked tubes.
IVF does work with blocked tubes. I think you need to know what they are blocked with though. For example adhesions or pus or hydrosalphix as if it is pus or hydrosalphinx both naturally concieved and IVF conceived babies are at risk of the stuff in the tubes leaking into the uterus and been toxic to the baby and causing m/c. Usually when this happens its early in pregnancy (4-5weeks) i9f this is the case they usualy advise removing the affected tube or tubes if its bilateral to avoid this happening when conception takes place.
The fact you have been pregnant before shows your tube (at least one of them) is not blocked or was not blocked when you did fall pregnant.
Unblocking blocked tubes is not very successful. A HSG or lap and dye studies will help confirm the tubes are open and help to flush any debris out that might be slightly occluding them but they generally don't open for the dye to pass through or if they do they stick back together shortly after the HSG has been done. 
Their are reports about herbal tampons, massage, natural therapies etc that can help but for some they say it was successful whilst others pay alot of money and don't achieve another pregnancy naturally. This is when its known your tubes are blocked. As for any sugery to unblock tubes then its not always successful or most of the time its not successful and the chances of ectopic pregnancy (in the tube) is much higher.
I have never heard of a UTI causing blocked tubes. Any STD or pelvic surgery in the past puts you at risk of PID which is the leading cause of blocked tubes (endo been another cause of blocked tubes). Of course you can have none of the above and still be affected. 
Have you had any tests to see if your ovulating or a SA done on your partner? 
GL


----------



## Crypto1976

Susan have you been investigated- cd21, cd3 semen analysis?


----------



## Blue12

Crypto1976 said:


> Me too Blue12. How are you feeling about it? XX


I am feeling excited actually because this is increasing my chances compared to what I have naturally. Because this ttc has been so long it came to feel like it was not possible or could never happen and the thought of ivf feels like there is some hope. That being said, there are no guarantees in life so of course this makes me a bit worried about how sad I might be if it doesn't work.

How are you feeling about it Crypto????


----------



## NeyNey

Hi Susan, 

You can definitely still O with blocked tubes, the issue is the egg reaching the uterus, and the swimmers getting through to reach the egg.

IVF is one of your best chances with blocked tubes - as it bypasses the need to use them, they harvest the eggs directly from the ovaries, fertilize them outside the body and pop them straight into the uterus. We are currently in the middle of an IVF cycle as I myself have blocked tubes..

Block tubes can be treated and cleared. My Gyno told us (along with our FS) that there is risks involved with that, and women with blocked tubes in thier medical history are more at risk of Ectopic Pregnancy, and the chances of the tubes re-blocking within 6 or so months is high also. 

But speak to your medical professional, voice your concerns hun - and get some answers from the pro's. 

Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## Crypto1976

Blue12 said:


> Crypto1976 said:
> 
> 
> Me too Blue12. How are you feeling about it? XX
> 
> 
> I am feeling excited actually because this is increasing my chances compared to what I have naturally. Because this ttc has been so long it came to feel like it was not possible or could never happen and the thought of ivf feels like there is some hope. That being said, there are no guarantees in life so of course this makes me a bit worried about how sad I might be if it doesn't work.
> 
> How are you feeling about it Crypto????Click to expand...

I am exactly the same. I skipped out of the hospital and my oh and mother were visible shocked that I was happy. In my mind its a step nearer the goal and if there is another chance of ectopic I say whip the damn thing out! 

That said my initial glee about it all has subsided and I have moments of OMG!!!

I can actually bear thinking about what might happen if it doesnt work.

That all said, I got a shadowy line on a frer this morning so I am hoping that this might be the 11th hour saviour.

I think in summary bitter/sweet is the way to say how I feel. Generally good, but terrified from time to time! Very best of luck hun, i have my FX for you. XX


----------



## Blue12

WOW a line crypto - I have never seen anything that even remotely resembles a line in my life.............fxd for you


----------



## susan_1981

I've had the CD21 blood test and all came back fine, no infections, vitamin levels all fine, no hormone deficiencies and, most importantly, I'm ovulating. Husband's SA wasn't great, count of 18 million with 31% mobility but he needs to work on cutting down on the beer and stop smoking. When he was providing the sample though, he said that a few bits splashed back on him so it probably wasn't a complete sample as it was and, considering in that small amount of semen, there was 18 million sperm, there must have been at least a million in the few drops that were wasted. He has 31% mobility as well. They like to see 20 million and 50% mobility but my doctor said not to worry, he's got me pregnant before and it only takes 1.

What is the CD3 blood test for?


----------



## Crypto1976

FSH which checks the quality and quantity of eggs, X


----------



## susan_1981

Good luck with your faint line hun. I hope it's your bfp and it's a sticky in the right way. I had the wrong type of sticky last time!


----------



## Crypto1976

I had a chemical in Aug so I am a bit cautious.... XX


----------



## puppymom32

Susan,
I would say if you are concerned and already had the blood test the next step would HSG to see if the tubes are blocked and then go from there at least you will know your options at that point. Good Luck.


----------



## reddysgirl

Hi all,
I had hycosy yesterday and doctor thinks both tubes are blocked as no dye went into the tubes AT ALL, not even a little bit. So now booked for laproscopy to double check. Doctor also thinks I might have a cyst on one of my ovaries - GREAT!:(

I don't really know what the likeliness of them being able to clear my tubes is??? Although from reading through different posts I don't think there is much chance of that. 

Although at least we think we know what the reason is now so which is better than the not knowing, and at least we can try to do something about it now. (I'm really really trying with the PMA!! lol)

I was a bit shocked because i've never had PID, STDs or anything so not sure why they're blocked :(

Its comforting to know there are other out there who know how it feels, especially when it seems like everyone around me is falling pregnant. 

Baby Dust to everyone!!!!


----------



## puppymom32

reddy's girl, so sorry for your news. Hope the lap shows better results. As you can see some of the ladies in here have had awesome experiences as this post is a little old. I unfortunatly lost both of my tubes due to ectopic but will be starting IVF soon. It is kinda nice to know what you are facing. Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## annmc30

i have a blocked right tube due to having my appendix out when i was 6month pregnant u do ovulate and ivf does work as i had ivf this year which sadly ended in a mmc at 16wks


----------

